# circle slash installing panther on ibook g4 1.33



## gamer101 (Mar 31, 2007)

i have a ibook g4 and i orignally installed ubuntu when i got it now i have panther install discs and get circle slash when loading the cd this is my first mac but from googleing i believe the drive needs to be hfs+ or whatever but i formatted it to ext2. i need to know of how i can format it back the right way all i have is a my windows 7 pc is there a way i can with boot cd of some sort without having to rip open the ibook it wouldnt be a hard thing just it a pain to take apart any laptop and i would like this laptop up and running so i can sell it


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The circle with the slash through it means that the disk you are trying to boot with are the wrong kind of boot disks. What kind of Panther disks did you get? If they are the correct ones for that iBook (aka the retail disks, not the gray ones), then the iBook will boot from the disks, regardless of the format of the hard drive, or even if there is a hard drive installed. The OS X installer can format the hard drive, and in fact will force you too if it is the wrong format for OS X, as it can only install a bootable OS onto a HFS+ disk on PowerPC Macs.


----------

